# What routines do you natties do?



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Dabbled in ph's in past but strictly natty from now on due to health reasons. I also did complete failure training and it knocked the crap out of me. Just wondering what you natties do? Im guessing a lot of 5x5 and ppl legs going down!


----------



## constantbulk (Dec 27, 2010)

I am natty and I do push pull push pull days rest then repeat sometimes i have 2 days off for a decent rest


----------



## Gorgeous_George (Apr 22, 2012)

just ur good old splits, chest legs back, do diffrent stuff like supersets, drops sets, burnouts, deloading, pyramiding, high reps, low reps


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

constantbulk said:


> I am natty and I do push pull push pull days rest then repeat sometimes i have 2 days off for a decent rest


You not do legs?


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Im always chopping and changing cant stick to a routine for more that a month or so..seems to be working well for me at the momment


----------



## Jak3D (Jan 21, 2012)

i change my routine every 8 workouts, but never go more than 8 reps really, and just hit it as hard as i can, at the moment its, arms,legs,rest,back,chest,arms,rest repeat.


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

mainly a 4 day split, chest and bi's, back and tris' shoulders and traps, legs.

but if i hit a plateau then i'll switch to a PPL routine.


----------



## powerhousepeter (Dec 4, 2010)

depends on what your goals are, for me id say a mix of powerlifting/and higher reps, and stick to multi joint big moves and go higher reps for assistance exercises


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

Day 1: Upper body power

Day 2: Lower body power

Day 3: Abs

Day 4: Back and shoulders hypertrophy

Day 5: Lower body hypertrophy

Day 6: Chest and arms hypertrophy

Day 7: Rest


----------



## smiley_boy2501 (Apr 22, 2011)

The above, lyle mcdonalds have working for size and wendler 5/3/1 for strength for me!


----------



## brandon91 (Jul 4, 2011)

5/3/1 worked well for me personally


----------



## Davidmc1961 (Nov 1, 2008)

Lyles Bulking routine at the moment. The trick is stopping 1 rep short of failure to avoid burnout and deloading after a few weeks.


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Davidmc1961 said:


> Lyles Bulking routine at the moment. The trick is stopping 1 rep short of failure to avoid burnout and deloading after a few weeks.


I've been majorly burnt out. Did mentzer so complete failure and forced reps. That coupled with bad anxiety and other issues hospitalized me for.a.week!!!! Need something that isn't gonna kill me. Haha. I'll look on Google for it


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

5/3/1 adjusted to an upper/lower format. Impossible not to succeed with a good diet, effort and consistency.

If you are a natty and aren't hitting each body part a week you are wasting potential gains. And there is very benefit to go to faliure every session too


----------



## TS99 (Dec 27, 2011)

I eat, sleep and sniff protein.


----------



## Rubes (Sep 4, 2011)

AK-26 said:


> mainly a 4 day split, chest and bi's, back and tris' shoulders and traps, legs.
> 
> but if i hit a plateau then i'll switch to a PPL routine.


Excuse my ignorance, but doesn't taking dianabol kind of remove you from the "natty club"?


----------



## pdiddy (May 11, 2012)

I do chest, back, legs, shoulders, abs with a day or two rest in between if I need it, I warm up and go to failure in one working set which I usually drop set


----------



## superdazzler (Feb 13, 2012)

Typically along these lines..........

Mon: Back/Bi's

Deadlift

Chin ups

Bent Over Row

Prone Reverse Flyes

Barbell Curls

Seated Hammer Curls

Tues: Cardio

Wed: Chest/Tri's

Bench Press

Bench Flyes

Dips

Skull Crushers

Diamond Press Ups

Thurs: Rest

Fri: Legs/Shoulders

Front Squats

Lunges

Leg Extensions

Straight Leg Deadlift

Calf Raises

Military Press

Lateral Raises

Front Raises

Sat: Cardio

Sun: Rest

I train at home


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

simonthepieman said:


> 5/3/1 adjusted to an upper/lower format. Impossible not to succeed with a good diet, effort and consistency.
> 
> If you are a natty and aren't hitting each body part a week you are wasting potential gains. And there is very benefit to go to faliure every session too


I hear a lot raving about this 531 malarky. I have the ebook too. How have you adjusted it to upper/lower?.what's yr routine?



superdazzler said:


> Typically along these lines..........
> 
> Mon: Back/Bi's
> 
> ...


This looks good. Possibly an option.too!


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

I've been enjoying 5/3/1 for the last 3 months or so. Before that used 5x5 type stuff 3 days a week lots of heavy rows and squats. Its best IMO to exhaust the 5 x 5 type routines until the beginner gains dry up.

For my 5/3/1 atm I'm using assistance from his edition 2 and it basically goes like this.

*Mon:* Strict Press, CGBP, Chins, DB rows

*Tues:* Deadlifts, front squats, Good Mornings, hanging leg raises, DB side bends

*Weds:* Rest

*Thurs:* Bench press, Incline DB Press, Dips, Pullups, DB rows

*Fri:* Squat, Good mornings (optional), SLDL, GHR, hanging leg raises, DB side bends.

*Sat:* Rest

*Sun:* Rest

The main thing is take rest days as you need and deload every 4 weeks when training as a natty.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

robc1985 said:


> I hear a lot raving about this 531 malarky. I have the ebook too. How have you adjusted it to upper/lower?.what's yr routine?


monday -

OHP 5/3/1

DB bench 5 x 10

BB Rows 5 x 10

face pulls/ bis/tris

Weds

Deadlift 5/3/1

Squat 5 x 10

GMs or RDLs 3 x 10

100 pull ups (super setted and done over many sets)

Thursday

Bench 5/3/1

DB shoulders press 5 x 10

face pulls/ bis/tris

Saturday

Squat 5/3/1

Deadlift 5 x 10

Front squats 3 x 5

I occassional chuck in a few other things dependent on sticking points and other weak points, but this has done some amazing things for strength and physique in a calorie deficit.

I'm a lifetime natty and my bench is 1.5 x BW, squat is nearing 2 x BW and deadlift is nearing 3 x BW.

I can't wait until my cut is over and I can do this in a surplus. When I do I will probably do the 5 x 10 sets as 10 x 10 or add another 5 x 10 of the 5/3/1 lift


----------



## constantbulk (Dec 27, 2010)

robc1985 said:


> You not do legs?


yes conmbine it in with my push pull,


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Wardy21 said:


> I've been enjoying 5/3/1 for the last 3 months or so. Before that used 5x5 type stuff 3 days a week lots of heavy rows and squats. Its best IMO to exhaust the 5 x 5 type routines until the beginner gains dry up.
> 
> For my 5/3/1 atm I'm using assistance from his edition 2 and it basically goes like this.
> 
> ...


I've never done.5x5 and I.considered it. I've trained for 3 years and about 1.5 fairly serious.inc.good diet. I've got bad anxiety issues so haven't trained for 4 weeks and won't be for another 3. Diet has also been terrible since then in terms of protein intake. So weight will be down to about 11,7 from 12,10. Do you think I could.benefit from 5x5? Lifts are poor tbh. Was doing following 3x5 before. 80 bench 105 deads and 110.squats. About 40 oh press. You think I can still gain a lot on 5x5?

Sorry for the rambling but this anxiety crap and depression has knocked me for 6 and its gonna be like starting from scratch in 3 weeks. Gonna be so so week ie struggle to bench 50kg!

Thanks


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

I do full body workouts based mostly on big compound lifts about 6-8 exercises. I do this about every 3 days when possible and on my off days I might do a bit of cardio if I can be bothered.


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

robc1985 said:


> I've never done.5x5 and I.considered it. I've trained for 3 years and about 1.5 fairly serious.inc.good diet. I've got bad anxiety issues so haven't trained for 4 weeks and won't be for another 3. Diet has also been terrible since then in terms of protein intake. So weight will be down to about 11,7 from 12,10. Do you think I could.benefit from 5x5? Lifts are poor tbh. Was doing following 3x5 before. 80 bench 105 deads and 110.squats. About 40 oh press. You think I can still gain a lot on 5x5?
> 
> Sorry for the rambling but this anxiety crap and depression has knocked me for 6 and its gonna be like starting from scratch in 3 weeks. Gonna be so so week ie struggle to bench 50kg!
> 
> Thanks


Sorry to hear about the anxiety issues im sure training will help no end! I think you could definitely benefit from running a 5x5 type routine for a few months atleast


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

Push/pull/legs 5x5

Works well for my needs.


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

Rubes said:


> Excuse my ignorance, but doesn't taking dianabol kind of remove you from the "natty club"?


check you trying to catch me out :lol:

technically when i posted i was still natty and hadn't taken turinabol yet.


----------



## Rubes (Sep 4, 2011)

AK-26 said:


> check you trying to catch me out :lol:
> 
> technically when i posted i was still natty and hadn't taken turinabol yet.


Oh yea its tbol, not dbol you take, sorry.


----------



## Heisenberg (Apr 14, 2012)

Upper, Lower, Rest, Push, Pull, Legs, Rest.


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

Very basic routine from me at the moment

Monday: Squat 1x5 & Weighted Dips 5x5

Wednesday: Deadlift 1x5+ & Row 3x10 & Curls 3x10

Friday: Squat 1x5 & Standing OHP 3x3 & Lateral Raises 3x10

Short and sweet sessions!


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

Started off doing 5x5 for a good few weeks but it got me no where. Usually aim for 6-8 reps, once I hit 8 comfortably I up the weight.

3 sets per exercise (compounds) dips, bench, pullups etc 2 sets for isolation (usually just to work the muscle almost to failure)

A mix of 1, 2 or 3 exercises per muscle group


----------



## exvigourbeast (Dec 4, 2009)

Every other day

Day 1

Bench - 6 sets : 1 - 5 reps

Barbell Incline Bench/Smith - 5 sets : 3 - 6 reps

Sometimes dumbell incline - 3 sets : 3 - 6 reps

Day 3

Barbell Row - 6 sets : 5 - 6 reps

T Bar Row - 3 to 5 sets : 3 - 6 reps

Lat Pull Down - 3 sets : 6 - 8 reps

Day 5

Squat - 6 sets : 1 - 8 reps

For initial exercises especially I do the first 4 sets in the very low rep range and the last 2 sets higher. Usually mirror this concept in the second exercise as well.


----------



## Bwarnos (May 22, 2012)

Davidmc1961 said:


> Lyles Bulking routine at the moment. The trick is stopping 1 rep short of failure to avoid burnout and deloading after a few weeks.


How long have you been Training for David? I'm guessing that's you in the Avi?


----------



## chinup (Apr 5, 2012)

**** furiously my cock is still peachy as Im a Natty


----------



## james2011 (Nov 9, 2011)

day1-chest and back day2- shoulders,biceps,triceps day3-legs following y3t and dtp training principles started this 2 weeks ago on a 3 day split prviously did 4 day split love the changing in reps and constant change in exercises


----------

